# Android App Deployment Eclipse



## AndroidNewComer (29. Jul 2011)

Hallo!

Kleines Problem das mir anständig Probleme bereitet! 
Ich habe in meinem App ein File das ich mit 


```
in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("file.txt"));
```

öffne. Lokal auf meinem Rechner funktioniert es, allerdings mit dem Android Virtual Device nicht, weil ich da das File nicht habe. Weiß nicht wie ich das txt file dorthin bekomme wo ich es will.

*
Aber mein Eigentliches Problem: Wenn ich mein App deploye, gibt es eine Möglichkeit mein .txt file mitzuliefern? Es wird vom App ja benötigt*

Danke!


----------



## TheDarkRose (29. Jul 2011)

guck dich doch mal auf developer.android.com um, wie es bei Android wirklich gedacht ist, Files von Dateisystem zu lesen.


----------



## AndroidNewComer (29. Jul 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> guck dich doch mal auf developer.android.com um, wie es bei Android wirklich gedacht ist, Files von Dateisystem zu lesen.



Das ändert genau gar nichts an meiner Problemstellung. Ich habe das File nicht im Virtual Device. Wie bekomme ich es dahin? Und wie deploye ich das txt file beim erstellen mit? DAS ist das Problem, nicht das Programmiertechnische...


----------



## Swoop (29. Jul 2011)

leg deine txt doch einfach dem Projekt bei? ka, ob das geht ... stell es einfach in die Ressourcen oder erzeuge es ...


----------



## TheDarkRose (29. Jul 2011)

Hausaufgaben machen, Bübchen  Unter Android laufen einige Sachen komplett anders, als unter normalen Java.

Weiß ja nicht, was in deiner txt steht, aber wenn es nur um einen Text geht, dann gibts dafür String Resources: String Resources | Android Developers

Und sonst steht unter Data Storage | Android Developers wie man auf Dateien in internen und externen Speicher zugreift und erzeugt. Vielleicht sind auch die dort beschriebenen Shared Preferences das was du suchst. Hast uns ja nicht verraten was du eigentlich bezwecken/speichern willst.



> Tip: If you want to save a static file in your application at compile time, save the file in your project res/raw/ directory. You can open it with openRawResource(), passing the R.raw.<filename> resource ID. This method returns an InputStream that you can use to read the file (but you cannot write to the original file).


----------



## AndroidNewComer (29. Jul 2011)

Naja, im Prinzip steht in dem txt file nur eine lange Liste von Strings. Es sieht wohl danach aus, dass ich String Array verwenden sollte. Allerdings gibt es ja mehrere Möglichkeiten wie ich sehe. Gar nicht so einfach...


----------



## TheDarkRose (30. Jul 2011)

Was meinst du mit mehreren Möglichkeiten? String Resources | Android Developers wär doch genau das richtige. Brauchst du nur ein oder zwei Strings in der Activity, dann definierst du einzelne Strings und holst sie dir. Brauchst du mehrere auf einmal, machst du dir halt einen StringArray. Auch kein Problem. Zwischen den beiden ist kein großer Unterschied, außer dass das eine ein Elternelement mehr in der XML Definition hat, und eine einen String[] - Array zurückliefert und das andere einen einzelnen String.


----------



## androiddata (12. Aug 2011)

Du kannst

1) Nach dem 1. Start die text datei runterladen
2) sie im RAW ordner mitliefern
3) in die assets reintun


----------

